# bathroom ceiling paint



## stainlessguy58 (Mar 21, 2009)

3 weeks ago i painted my bath ceil beacuse it was starting to show old steel drywall screws bleeding rust & slight peeling .the old paint is now 15 yrs old ..so i mudded any old imperfections waited 24 hrs then primed with a *Bin primer/sealer* waited 24 hrs And through a local paint company "colour your world " took their advice and used a latex C.I.L. paint................now three wks later its peeling *all-over *many hrs wasted!! need advice!!! because my idea was to just cover in in stainless steel sheets but my wife says NOWAY ...in away i see her point because our house in built in 1948 all though we rebuilt most of it after a fire 15 yrs ago 
So i could use some pro help on either the proper paint or any other type of suitable ceiling construction material ,,i also do have a adequate ceil exhaust fan.................THANKS!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Sand all the failing paint, skim coat the problem areas then prime the ceiling with oil primer. Then topcoat.


----------



## Paul Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes I agree..sand and remove all fail spots/skim coat with sheetrock 90..light sand to feather it out and use oil to seal it..whether you use Kilz/flat oil or oil primer..use oil then paint it regular..you may want to go up in attic and check insulation to make sure you dont have a moisture problem there also..if you dont have a ceiling vent fan in bathroom the moisture from within is causing problem..open window after showers!!


----------



## Paul Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry..I see that you have a fan!!


----------



## Paul Painter (Apr 23, 2009)

My advice is dont go back to Color your world..try a good Para paint dealer !! A good body paint with high solids is best for any painting job.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

no showers the morning before or after you paint!


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

The surface needs to be "sound" and have "tooth" to hold the new coating. All peeling paint must be removed and the "final surface" sanded to get the best adhesion of the new paint. Then use a mildew/mold inhibitor type additive to your final coat of a high dollar semi gloss.


----------



## C.J.H. (Feb 17, 2010)

first scrape, then prime with quality oil based primer and backroll to ensure good coverage. then patch or skimcoat. sand and prime allow good dry time and paint. the reason for the primer before the patching is to prevent moisture from the mud from leeching under the old paint and causing bubbles and peeling. also finish paint should be a quality semi gloss latex.:thumbsup:


----------



## AbnerWright (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree that firstly scrape the area thoroughly. Prime it with high quality primer and then paint. Avoid using water in that particular area till paint dries otherwise paint will wreck out.


----------



## Langpony (Nov 29, 2010)

*Also check your ceiling fan*

Scrape, sand, skim coat and re-prime the ceiling with a fast-dry oil based primer then you can continue painting the ceiling. Also make sure the room has a good fan that can handle the amount of humidity in the room.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Sand all the failing paint, skim coat the problem areas then prime the ceiling with oil primer. Then topcoat.


you act like you painted before?? lol ............good advice though, read my mind on that one


ill be back down in the basement after my vacation is over


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's so feng shui.

Of course, if you're not alone that may not apply.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

EthanJoshua said:


> Bathroom ceilings offer best opportunity for expression and appreciation when you are engrossed in a hot bath.










EthanJoshua

-Paul


----------



## masterdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

C.J.H. said:


> first scrape, then prime with quality oil based primer and backroll to ensure good coverage. then patch or skimcoat. sand and prime allow good dry time and paint. the reason for the primer before the patching is to prevent moisture from the mud from leeching under the old paint and causing bubbles and peeling. also finish paint should be a quality semi gloss latex.:thumbsup:


Excellant advise same as I'd do !:clap:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Benjamin Moore Aura Eggshell paint is durable, mildew resistant and perfect for the wet area...


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Aura Spa and Bath.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

use premix... green top.

then sand, then prime with either Kilz OIL or go to sherwin williams, and get Problock HS...

Then, paint with semigloss, latex, either Glidden ultra hide 250, or Ben Moore Satin Impervo, or Sherwin Williams EXTERIOR Duration. Should hold up....


----------

